# State of FL says I've had enough fun...



## FLQuacker (Apr 6, 2019)

Time to move on to Georgia

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Apr 6, 2019)

Nice work Wayne!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 6, 2019)

What’s the limit?


----------



## Ray D (Apr 6, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> What’s the limit?


Two in Florida Lou.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 6, 2019)

Congrats!

I took my son out today as it's the youth weekend here in VA. Not a sound in the woods! I was really hoping he would even just get to hear one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 6, 2019)

Hate to hear that. We were working undercover for Heritage Day trout. Heard some birds at daylight. Here's the lake on the top of the mountain. How old is he Steve?

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 6, 2019)

He just turned 14. He was a trooper though and stuck it out!

Beautiful picture!! Just being out there makes it worth it.


----------



## ThomasT (Apr 7, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I took my son out today as it's the youth weekend here in VA. Not a sound in the woods! I was really hoping he would even just get to hear one.




Hello Steve,

Disappointing maybe for you, but most likely your Son learned a whole lot more than you might think. Twenty or so years from now he will still cherish the time spent with you down to every small detail. That can never be replaced.

I am 78 and my parents have been gone for quite a number of years now, but I love to recall "all" the times spent with them, both good and bad. I can remember back as a youngster going fishing with my Dad and never getting a single bite, but that memory is still equal to when we filled a number 3 wash tub full of Croakers.

I would be willing to bet that ole dad gained a few memories also. You done good Steve.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ThomasT (Apr 7, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Time to move on to Georgia
> 
> View attachment 163845




Hello Wayne,

Man you are killing me with those beautiful photos.....I don't think that Turkey feels quite the same as I do 

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 7, 2019)

Lol....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 7, 2019)

You’re killing me too. At my son’s house this weekend and in between thunderstorms trying to get some responses to my calls. Not a sound!!


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 7, 2019)

...the rest of the story

This was the 4th weekend here. I've hunted 12 mornings. I've heard 2 close gobbles (they've both been posing for you)

In that respect it's been an awesome season, my personal best.

3rd and 4th was distant and I don't "go to" those on public land. So there's been a lot of "Not a sound" for me too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 8, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> I don't "go to" those on public land.



Very, very smart. The majority of hunting incidents we have during spring gobbler is "I heard a sound and I thought it was a turkey so I shot."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks Eric...I know you see that scenario in accidents a lot. Most of us hunt for the same reason. The "high" of stalking game and the sense of accomplishment when successful. Adrenalin gives you tunnel vision, distorts perception and causes you to sometimes do irrational things. Real hunters learn to control and enjoy it...those that haven't yet, and those that can't are the threats in the woods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2019)

One of the biggest reasons I spent a thousand dollars on a deer stand in my backyard. To many yo-yos wandering the public land. It's down right scary up there where I was hunting.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 8, 2019)

I hear you about public land. I only hunt public land here in Florida but I don’t hunt the “romp and stomp” non quota hunts. Public land is definitely challenging. When I harvest something it’s generally hard earned. Actually, I have not had too many bad experiences on public land.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Well the last time I wandered up there during hunting season, I encountered some strange life form, from another galaxy, sitting in a metal folding chair, at an intersection on a public road, with a loaded rifle, a loaded shotgun, a loaded pistol hanging damn near to one knee, and a knife just shy of machete class strapped to the other leg. 

And, he proceeded to tell me how someone had been up there all night fire hunting the night before, driving all the no drive roads, and they were going to spike the roads, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah blah, blah... 

Since I live 25 or more miles closer to that chunk of land, than most of the yo-yos that hunt up there, I typically hunted just as deep as I could possibly go, so I didn't have to put up with traffic, when they drug in all hours of the morning. I would leave the house early enough to be in there, and set up, well before daylight, and thus I was usually the first one in, as I was that morning, and my tracks were the last one out the night before. My tracks were the last tracks on the road, all the way to the deepest part of that tract of land. There is only one way in and out, and I was home an hour after sundown the previous night. 

Ran into a couple of decent folks up there, most however, were not folks I felt comfortable being in the woods with, knowing they were armed.


----------



## Chris S. (May 2, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I took my son out today as it's the youth weekend here in VA. Not a sound in the woods! I was really hoping he would even just get to hear one.



Come out to Front Royal I see one almoat every day flying across road. Heck, last weekend one had traffic tied up walking down the street not a care in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 3, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Thanks Eric...I know you see that scenario in accidents a lot. Most of us hunt for the same reason. The "high" of stalking game and the sense of accomplishment when successful. Adrenalin gives you tunnel vision, distorts perception and causes you to sometimes do irrational things. Real hunters learn to control and enjoy it...those that haven't yet, and those that can't are the threats in the woods!
> 
> View attachment 163984



I had that feeling once before being legal age, and maybe a time or two in my teens (distortion thing). Now it is just failing sight. Adrenalin has been gone a long time, kind of miss it.


----------

